# MY LITTLE BABIES :) :) (PICS)



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

just thought i would upload some pics of my 6 babies.they are all does.hope u like them


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I really like the markings on 4. Is 5 a tricolor? It looks like chocolate on the face and black on the rump.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're super-sweet!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the first one the most  They are nice!


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you for all your comments  nah number 5 is just choc and white  they are twice as big as this now hehe i intend to breed number 3 and 4  x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Naww, so cute! I especially like the third one :love1


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah number 3 is my fave too  even though she turned out to be a boy lol  gud job they were seperated early enuf haha.xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

mouselover2011 said:


> yeah number 3 is my fave too  even though she turned out to be a boy lol  gud job they were seperated early enuf haha.xx


Ha, yeah! I had a litter that I carefully culled down the the best chocolate doe over the course of three weeks... only to realize the creature had grown two tumors under HIS tail overnight! :lol: :lol: :lol: Of course by then it was too late, I'd already culled the others, so the entire litter ended up being a wipe.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Really beautiful litter you have there, I absolutely love broken marked mice.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you  they werent my litter i bought them from a friend... but she sexed them rong lol  x


----------

